# Richmond VA bottle show  OCT 6



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 21, 2012)

Is anyone planning on attending or selling at this show?
 I assume some of the VA will be there?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 22, 2012)

wow , no one going , really?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 1, 2012)

Still no one going to Richmond show this weekend?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd love to go and see if any pontiled sodas from Va show up. We are heading to KC this weekend tho. Good luck Matt, hope you make some great finds! []

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw a few familiar faces at the Richmond VA show. It was modest size show but still very fun.
 I took some photos for the forum to enjoy.


 --

 nice local stoneware


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

closeup


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

mo crocks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

Abandonded aircraft hanger


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

lighted


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

waxy bottles


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

..a dove in the hand is better than two in the ground...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

The Artist formerly know as Staunton Dan []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

Deposit but no Return..


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

inks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

closer inks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

Plenty of room to shop , or gather, or polka ...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

coke bottle torture device??


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

note to self, make sure my collection stays coherant...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

nice display, I wonder if they are american bottles?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2012)

"WILL TRADE INSULATORS FOR FOOD" 
 wow I remember back when these things sold for $15-20 each.


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for posting Matt...


----------

